# The DD35



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm kitbashing a EMD DD35 someday from a DD40AX. What are the key differences exterior wise other than 36" fans and a standard GP/SD cab and nose? What fans are smaller? I did do some research with out much helpful info.


----------

